

Top Greatest Computer Scientists - wenbinf
http://mailp.in/b1hh8oNr

======
sirdogealot
>If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How
To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."

[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

